# What are the most popular ways of finding customers?



## Yellowhammer (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a screenprinting operation and have some local customers but need to find some larger customers outside of the area. Does anyone have some good ways, cheap or expensive, to accomplish this. Just need some good advertising.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

word of mouth is free  maybe post on craigslist but you will be competing with the cut throat printers that offer $3 ea.


----------



## DBAUK (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Stan!
Where would you like to get new costumers? Im starting a new business and im interested in buying tees at low price but with goos quality and with my own design. Is this something you do?


----------



## Yellowhammer (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey there. That is exactly what we do. You can visit our web page and contact someone from there.

Custom Screen Printing in Fort Payne, Alabama

Thanks and good luck with your new business.


----------



## mariomed (Mar 6, 2010)

Yellowhammer said:


> Hey there. That is exactly what we do. You can visit our web page and contact someone from there.
> 
> Custom Screen Printing in Fort Payne, Alabama
> 
> Thanks and good luck with your new business.


I would start by updating the webpage. Its not up to par with the web2.0 standards. A good place to see exceptional web deployment is threadbird.com.

Also you could use popular social networks like facebook, flickr etc. facebook ads are extremely efective to build a following.

Best of wishes and I hope your business grows!


----------

